# MAC - MAC for Fafi - Feb 08



## lara (Dec 14, 2007)

Place all your *MAC for Fafi* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *MAC for Fafi* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post when it becomes available.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some clickable thumbnails of the Hipness Blush I just got! Its so beautiful!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 22, 2008)

Cash Flow paint pot!! Gorgeous cool gilded gold!
These pics aren't the greatest, but you get the idea!

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...o/GEDC0566.jpg
http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h...o/GEDC0560.jpg


----------



## COBI (Jan 23, 2008)

More swatches!

Fafi Squeeze it l/g




Top lip-nothing, bottom-Squeeze it over nothing





Half-Red l/l, New York Apple l/s, Squeeze it l/g
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...um/fafi003.jpg


Fafi Hipness Blush (Makeuplovingal's is probably a little more true to life color)





On naked skin (NW25), ignore the eyes, too (I am not allowed to wear eye makeup per Dr's orders for now) Lips are still Half-red l/l, NYA l/s, Squeeze it l/g





I don't how well the pics depict them, but I LOVE them both.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jan 23, 2008)

Here are some clickable thumbnail swatches of Hipness Blush! One is on a white piece of paper, no flash.... the other is on my approximately NC20 skin, no flash...


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 25, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails...
Squeeze it
you can really see the sparkle here...



This is probably the most true color






Sassed Up
Trying to show how much sparkle is in this



The best I can do with color



Cash flow pain pot vs Uppity fluidline
cash flow is on top & I am super pale



cah flow is a little more green gold vs uppity which is more yellow gold



cash flow vs. uppity w/flash



no flash


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 25, 2008)

Squeeze it swatches (clickable!)
no flash



with flash


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 5, 2008)

fashion frenzy powder blush






rollickin' & cash flow paint pots





totally it & sugar trance lipglass





flash-n-dash lipstick





quad #2


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 6, 2008)

More everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Perky paint pot 







Iridescent powder/ pressed
Sassed up (left) ; Verve-acious (right) [w/o flash]




















FAFI doll Erico


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 7, 2008)

Viva Glam VI SE, Cult Fave & Sugar Trance l/g


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2008)

Paint Pots: Top - Pharoh (McQueen) v. Bottom - Rollickin' (Fafi)






Top - Totally It! LG and Bottom - Fun n Sexy LS






Totally It! LG and Fun n Sexy LS


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 7, 2008)

Fun-N-Sexy








Hipness blush


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## starbu23 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am quite pale and I took these on my inner fore-arm to get the truest original colours. Also, they were taken with a flash so the colours are pretty close to in person.











Top to bottom: Rollickin' , Cash Flow, Nice Vice, and Perky






Top to bottom: High Top, Strawbaby, Flash-N-Dash, Fun N' Sexy, Utterly Frivolous, Not So Innocent






Tottaly It (top) Cult Fave (bottom)


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fafi 1 quad palette (right in pic)
Fafi 2 quad palette (left in pic)
Mini Fafi tote
Sassed up iridescent powder






Utterly Frivolous l/s
Cult Fave l/g
Hipness blush (top)
Fashion Frenzy blush (bottom)







Top (L to R) 
Utterly Frivolous l/s, Cult Fave l/g, Cult Fave l/g on top of Utterly Frivolous

Bottom (L to R) 
Hipness Blush
Fashion Frenzy Blush
Sassed Up powder






On my lips I'm wearing Cult Fave l/g on top of Utterly Frivolous (no flash) 






*Fafi quad swatches

*Top (L to R) 
Vanilla (V)
Hey (VP)
Pink Venus (L)
Howzat (S)

Bottom (L to R)
Bold as Gold (L)
Shockwave (V)
You're Fresh (L)
Prankster (S)











Eyes: Vanilla (fafi 1 quad) Bold as Gold + You're Fresh (fafi 2 quad) Swimming and Humid. Blacktrack fluidline
Cheeks: Fashion Frenzy blush
Lips: Cult fave on top of Utterly Frivolous


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 9, 2008)

I got the scarf/bandanna....


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 9, 2008)

So I went and got 15 items from Mac for Fafi (everything is pictured below except the mini/small bags and the three dolls). The pictures were taken with my cell phone (no flash, natural light) and for reference, I am NC 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fafi Eyes 1 - Vanilla, Hey; Pink Venus, Howzat





Fafi Eyes 1 Swatch





Fafi Eyes 2 - Bold as Gold, Shockwave; You're Fresh, Prankster





Fafi Eyes 2 Swatch





Lipsticks - Fun 'N' Sexy and Utterly Frivolous





Lipglass - Totally It and Cult Fave





Lipstick/Lipglass Swatch
Cult Fave is on the left side (the bottom is Cult Fave on top of Utterly Frivolous) Totally It is on the right side (bottom is on top of Fun 'N' Sexy). 





Belightful IPP





Verve-Acious IPP





I tried to swatch the IPP next to Fashion Frenzy, but they didnt show up well. Anyway, the order L-R is Belightful (cant really see), Verve-Acious somewhat noticeable) and Fashion Frenzy Blush





Nice Vice Paint Pot





Swatch of Nice Vice





I got a CUTE bag to hold my Fafi items in! The water bottle is there for reference and it is a 1/2 Litre.

















Close-ups of the 4th side









Thanks for looking and I hope this helps someone!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 10, 2008)

cash flow n perky paint pots









Quad 2





Swatches










Sassed Up


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 10, 2008)

Only bought Squeeze It lipglass.....






Plain lips: 





Lips with Squeeze it:


----------



## miribre (Feb 10, 2008)

Flash N Dash lipstick 




Strawbaby 




High Top (yes, the purple looking one!) 








Squeeze It




Haul: 




Lipstick packaging (already ruined it!) 




I am NC30. Hope this helps.


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Feb 11, 2008)

Skin Reference = NC42


----------



## geeko (Feb 12, 2008)

Fashion frenzy on me (nc20)















Sassed Up IP on me (no blusher...only sassed up IP)


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 12, 2008)

Okayyy so I got my shipment VERY fast!!! I ordered Monday morning and received it this morning!! (Aka Wednesday lol).  I got flash-n-dash lipstick, the first quad and the shirt!! Please don't laugh at my facial expression.













My lips look pinker than they should in the picture..


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 13, 2008)

Top (L-R): *Cult Fave* L/G and *Totally It* L/G
Bottom (L-R): *Flash-N-Dash* L/S and *Fun 'N' Sexy* L/S





* Cult Fave *and *Totally It *- Without Flash





* Flash-N-Dash* and *Fun 'N' Sexy* - Without Flash





Take A Hint Tendertone vs *Cult Fave* L/G





Rocking Chick L/S vs *Fun 'N' Sexy* L/S





* Cult Fave* L/G




*
Totally It* L/G




*
Flash-N-Dash* L/S





* Fun 'N' Sexy* L/S





*High Top* L/S (Applied lightly. This shot shows more of the pluminess of the lipstick but the blue pearl is definitely there but only shows up in certain angles)






Top (L-R):  *Fafi Eyes 2 Quad* (Bold As Gold, Shockwave, You're Fresh, Prankster)
Bottom (L-R): Gold Dusk Pigment, Peppier, Metamorph, Blu Noir





Left: Trax E/S
Middle (Top to Bottom): Macroviolet F/L, *Nice Vice *P/P, Pure Ore Metal-X, *Cash Flow *P/P
Right: Nocturnelle E/S










Top: Pure Ore Metal-X
Bottom: *Cash Flow* P/P










* Sassed Up* IPP:










* Sassed Up* IPP and *Hipness* Blush:





Oh and here's a link to my FOTD using some of the stuff above.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 13, 2008)

Fashion Frenzy





Hipness





Fun 'n' Sexy





NW20, No base, No flash, Natural light.





Strawbaby





NW20, No base, No flash, Natural light.





Packaging.


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 13, 2008)

Girls will be girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Fashion frenzy vs Hipness


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 13, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails...
Girl friendly p/p vs Neutral pink e/s
girl friendly on the left






Rollickin, Girl Friendly & Perky p/p






top:teal pigment & aquadisiac e/s
bottom:Rollickin p/p & waternymph e/s


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 13, 2008)

I apologize for the pics in advance. It's pouring outside, so the light is awful. I'll try to get clearer pics tomorrow.

Rocking Chick (Barbie Loves MAC) vs. Fun 'n Sexy





Vivacious (C-Shock) vs. Fun 'n Sexy





Totally It! vs. Malibu Barbie (Barbie Loves MAC)


----------



## MaxwellDemon (Feb 13, 2008)

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/7/9/9/881255.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/7/9/9/881256.JPG


High Top l/s with flash, and without flash. The microglitter aqua pearl refuses to show up, but it's almost a duochrome effect. The gold is not true to life, but you can get a good look at the violet-plum base color:


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Feb 13, 2008)

Fafi Quad 1





Hipness Blush





Fun 'n' Sexy lipstick





Fafi Dolls





Hipness Blush on Cheek (slightly overapplied!) & Fun n Sexy l/s





Fun 'n' Sexy Lipstick on lips (nc25)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2008)

High Top: pics don't do justice to it. You have to see it to believe it. Its such a sexy color. Like a duochrome with some blue sparkle to it.

W/o flash:





Flash:


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm NW45 for reference. 
*mods...hope I uploaded okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...3/DSC03623.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...3/DSC03628.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...3/DSC03629.jpg


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry in advance that the lip shots aren't like really up close (i tried nd the close ones came out weird)

Utterly Frivolous





Utterly Frivolous w/ Cult Fave





Flash n Dash





Flash n Dash w/ Squeeze It





Strawbaby L/S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Fun n Sexy L/S





Fun n Sexy w/ Totally It





Top: Totally It, Cult Fave, Squeeze It, VG VI
Bottom: Fun n Sexy, Urtterly Frivolous, Flash n Dash, Strawbaby





Fafi Eyes 1 (w/ Flash)





(w/o Flash)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 14, 2008)

More swatches...
















On NC40 skin:


----------



## iSHi (Feb 14, 2008)

Not the best pictures but it's the best I could do with this camera


----------



## peacelover18 (Feb 14, 2008)

Some better pics, as promised:

Vivacious (C-Shock) v. Fun 'n Sexy





Fun 'n Sexy v. Rocking Chick (Barbie)





From top: Fun n' Sexy, Vivacious, Rocking Chick





As you can see, Fun n' Sexy is very similar to Vivacious, but with blue reflects. Rocking Chick is a little darker, and a little bit more fuschia.

Totally It! v. Mallibu Barbie (Barbie)





Once again, they're very similar, but Totally It! has more obvious blue reflects.

High Top





My Fafinette doll, chillin on my windowsill


----------



## iSHi (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## embryodb (Feb 15, 2008)

I did a swatch comparison of Fafi Girl Friendly paint pot and N Collection Neutral Pink eyeshadow. In my opinion, GF is like the paint pot version of NP.


----------



## Danapotter (Feb 15, 2008)

Nail Polishes 

Lighter one is "Girls Will Be Girls" 
Darker one is "Boom!"






Excuse sloppy application (applied at the counter)


----------



## MariahGem (Feb 16, 2008)

*had to change these to links, as I'm exceeding my bandwidth!  oops!  ^_^;;;;  Sorry!

My haul!
http://mgo381.aisites.com/Haul1.jpg
The haul with flash (you can see more of the glitter!)
http://mgo381.aisites.com/Haul2wflash.jpg
Makeover from the Mac store!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(sorry this pic is crappy, it was with my cell phone.)
http://mgo381.aisites.com/makeover.jpg
She used the Rollickn' Paint Pot and the Quad (the peach/gold/mint/navy one) and Zoom Lash
http://mgo381.aisites.com/makeover_eye_open.jpg 
http://mgo381.aisites.com/makeover_eye_closed.jpg
So here's what I got!
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiblush_...renzy_text.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiblush_..._open_text.jpg
Here it is swatched on my arm:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_fashionfrenzy.jpg
Lipsticks:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_funsexy_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_funsexy_2.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_hightop_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_hightop_2.jpg
Lipglasses
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_lipglasses_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_lipglasses_2.jpg
SWATCHES!!!
The lipglasses, taken in artificial light:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_lipglasses_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_lipglasses_2.jpg
The lipsticks in natural light:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_lipsticks_1.jpg
Lipsticks in artificial light:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_lipsticks_2.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafiSwatch_lipsticks_3.jpg
Here's some of the lipsticks and lipglasses in action!
These are my bare lips, for reference:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/plainlips.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/plainlips2.jpg
Cult Fave lipglass:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_CultFave_OnLips_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_CultFave_OnLips_3.jpg
High Top lipstick:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_HighTop_OnLips_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_CultFave_OnLips_2.jpg
Totally It lipglass:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_TotallyIt_OnLips_1.jpg
Fun and Sexy lipstick:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_FunSexy_OnLips_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_FunSexy_OnLips_2.jpg
Fun and Sexy lipstick with Totally It lipglass on top:
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_FunSe...t_OnLips_1.jpg
http://mgo381.aisites.com/fafi_FunSe...t_OnLips_2.jpg

Well, that's all for now!! Back to the homeworks!!


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 17, 2008)

top is Squeeze It
Bottom is  Happening Gal from the Barbie Collection *whew one less to buy cuz they are VERY similar*


----------



## kymmilee (Feb 17, 2008)

high top, fun n sexy, not so innocent, fashion frenzy





not so innocent





fun n sexy





high top





not so innocent, fun n sexy, high top





fashion frenzy


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

I noticed there are hardly any swatches for STRAWBABY compared to other lipsticks
I hope its not because its unpopular lol

I put a little bit of concealer under, and this is with flash


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 18, 2008)

Rollickin' is lovely but I found it just a bit bland on it's own so I paired up Steamy E/S (light coat) with it and I found that it becomes alot more vibrant and doesn't take away the color of Rollickin' either


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry they're so small!  I didn't check the pic size when I was taking the shots.  Hopefully they're good enough for a comparison of the lippies and paint pots in general.  And I answered my own swatch request b/c I broke down and got Hipness before my makeover, lol.  Love it, it's hot stuff!

*No Flash*






*Flash*






*Daylight*





L-R: Hipness, Blossoming

*Flash*





L-R: Hipness, Blossoming

*No Flash against white background*




L-R: Hipness, Blossoming (second best irl comparison)

*Flash against white background*





L-R: Hipness, Blossoming (this pic is the best comparison, I think)


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 19, 2008)

Totally It with Flash and No Flash








Sugar Trance Flash/No Flash








Strawbaby Flash/No Flash








Not So Innocent Flash/No Flash








Fun N' Sexy Flash/No Flash





Rollickin' Paint Pot





Fafi Eyes 2









Detail Shots of each individual eyeshadow (clickable thumbnails)





Clearly Fafi Mini Bag Detail





Fafi Scarf Detail

Lip swatches: (skin is NC30)




Fun N' Sexy with Totally It




Not So Innocent




Not So Innocent with Sugar Trance




Strawbaby


----------



## stickles (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fafi Paint Pot Comparison Swatches*

I caved, CAVED! I picked up Nice Vice and Rollickin Paint Pots today (to round out the Perky, Layin Low, Girl Friendly, Fun n Sexy, High Top, Hipness, and Fashion Frenzy I picked up on 3 other trips...) I know some people really loved the Barbie collection, but I didn't get anything from that one at all. These are all under artificial light, so maybe I'll have to try this again on the weekend in sunlight to cut down the blur. My arm is NC25 ish?

Better swatches in sunlight updated here: http://specktra.net/f217/17-fluidlin...watches-91724/

Onto the Swatches~ The only one I didn't get was Cash Flow since I have too many golds (Uppity, Brassy, Pure Ore) 

L-R: Rollickin, Otherworldly 




Top row: Sweet Sage f/l, Greenstroke PP, Jadeye f/l 
Bottow row: Rollickin, Otherworldly 

lol, don't mind my foot in the background hahaha.








These show up a lot less brown IRL, Macroviolet f/l on left, Nice Vice on right 




L-R: Royal Wink f/l, Electro Sky PP, Non-Conformist f/l, Macroviolet f/l, Nice Vice, Iris Eyes 







L-R: Stray Grey PP, Girl Friendly, Perky, Groundwork PP, Layin Low


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 20, 2008)

Pink Poodle, Totally It, Dessert Slip Lipgloss




Lightswitch, Morning Glory, Viva Glam VI SE, Sugar Trance, Bait, Prrr


----------



## clamster (Feb 20, 2008)

Hipness Blush









FAFI EYES QUAD cover (both 1 and 2 are the same)




FAFI EYES 1




FAFI EYES 2




PERKY PAINT POT




ROLLICKIN' and CASH FLOW PAINT POTS




WITH FLASH




CASH FLOW (left) ROLLICKLIN' 




MAC FAFI POSTCARDS, STICKERS and MAILERS












FAFI STICKERS


----------



## paopao (Feb 22, 2008)

Sassed Up Iridescent Powders





Cash Flow and Rollickin' Paint Pots





Fashion Frenzy Blush





Blush and iridescent Powders


----------



## delic1999 (Feb 22, 2008)

Taken in natural sunlight. i have NC 15/ NW 15 skin...very pale. My lips are pale in color as well.






Strawbaby






Squeeze it






Strawbaby with Squeeze It on top





Strawbaby with squeeze it on top a better view of the colors when it's worn together in natural sunlight.





I got the Fafi 1 pallette used in above picture with blacktracks fluidline...love this quad to death!


----------



## rchickos (Feb 22, 2008)

I have pretty pigmented lips so Cult Fave and Viva Glam VI SE are pretty frosty on me, but the flash definitely contributed to that. Application wasn't the most precise, sorry about that. All are on bare, unlined lips, with flash. Medium warm skin.





Fun N Sexy





Fun N Sexy + Totally It





Totally It





Strawbaby





Strawbaby + Squeeze It





Squeeze It





Utterly Frivolous





Utterly Frivolous + Cult Fave





Cult Fave





Flash-N-Dash





L to R: top row, Fun N Sexy, Strawbaby, Utterly Frivolous, Flash-N-Dash; bottom row, Totally It, Squeeze It, Cult Fave, Viva Glam VI SE.





Viva Glam VI SE

I hope these help someone.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 25, 2008)

Hiya ..thought I would post my swatches even though they are pretty late ...I ordered on the 11th of Feb and just got my stuff like 3 days ago lol ..apo shipping takes a while heh.

anyway here they are ..hope this helps someone ..swatched on my inner arm ...im nc 25 for refrence although i think my arm is way lighter than my face heh .... on yeah i didn't use a base.

here goes.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 25, 2008)

Cult Fave


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 26, 2008)

click on the links to see images:

*fafi packaging (ipp, blush, l/g, quad)*
with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04421.jpg
without flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04424.jpg
l/g packaging with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04437.jpg

makeup bag (small):
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04442.jpg

quad 1 (with flash):
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04457.jpg

*IPP (belightful)*
ipp casing:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04451.jpg
ipp (with flash):
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04452.jpg
ipp (without flash):
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04461.jpg

*Powder Blush (Hipness)*
with flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04446.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04447.jpg
without flash:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04445.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04462.jpg

*Paint Pots*
left to right (perky, nice vice, layin' low): 
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04464.jpg

*Lipglass*
sugar trance:
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04467.jpg

*Swatches:*
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04482.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m..._/DSC04483.jpg

hope these are helpful!


----------



## eyebrowless (Feb 27, 2008)

Nail Lacquers:















Lipglass:










Paint Pots:
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...ntPotsFafi.jpg





t-b: cash flow, nice vice, perky, girl 

IPP:





http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...afi-Beli-1.jpg 





Quads:
http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g.../QuadsFafi.jpg






http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...rlyl2rflas.jpg
over perky paint pot (left) and painterly paint pot (right)













































Blushes:














Accessories and Packaging:






















http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...uadCompact.jpg










With and without flash









http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g...pglassBox2.jpg





http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g.../FafiSmall.jpg


----------



## paopao (Feb 29, 2008)

Cult Fave Lipglass


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2008)

*Cash Flow* Paint Pot (frost)









*Totally It* lipglass (frost)





*Fun 'N' Sexy* lipstick (glaze)





*Totally It* lipglass on unlined lips.





*Fun 'N' Sexy* lipstick on unlined lips.





*Totally It* lipglass layered over *Fun 'N' Sexy* lipstick on unlined lips.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2008)

Someone asked in the swatch thread, soI thought I'd post it here too
Nice Vice p/p vs Royal Hue s/s
Clickable thumbnail...


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are a few photos of High Top lipstick.  I wanted to capture the aqua shimmer for you all so you could see it since I know that it is very difficult to capture with a camera.


----------



## Chopy (Mar 4, 2008)

Fashion Frenzy


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 4, 2008)

swatches on skin ligher than N1


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Mar 4, 2008)

*ERMINE*






*Paint Pot - Rollickin'*











*Lipglass - Sugar Trance, Squeeze It, Totally It*
















*Lipstick - Strawbaby* 
















*Quads - #1*


----------



## Princess_July (Mar 5, 2008)

Fafi Paper Bag








Fafi stickers





Iridescent Powder in Sassed Up


----------



## Chopy (Mar 5, 2008)

Fafi Eyes 1


----------



## summerjoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are mine





Blush Hipness, 2 lipsticks Strawbaby (left) and Utterly Frivolous (right) and also lipgloss Squeeze it (dark one) and sugar trance.

A second photo


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 6, 2008)

Lipsticks High Top and Fun 'n' Sexy:









Lipglasses Totally It, Cult Fave and Sugar Trance:












(I didn't swatch Sugar Trance, because I'm not sure, if I should keep it...)

swatches on skin lighter than N1


----------



## Emmi (Mar 6, 2008)

http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/mac_fa11.jpg

http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/nimell11.jpg

http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/nate_p10.jpg

http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/poskip10.jpg

http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/poskip11.jpg






http://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/12/07/80/79/nimell12.jpg











Sorry, they are huge...


----------



## red (Mar 7, 2008)

Iridescent Pressed Powder *SASSED UP*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

I finally got my haul!! heres some swatches





 btw im really pleased with what i got, yes theres stickers on the products but who cares? its not the end of the world.. as long as the product is amazing it doesnt matter about some stupid stickers!!





l/s: utterly frivolous (my new fave!!!!!!!!!! really makes my blue eyes pop which is cute), fun n sexy.. i love this too
l/g: totally it (i was worried incase it was gonna be like pink poodle which i already have but its much brighter and more summery), cult fave .. this looks bloody gorgeous ontop of utterly frivolous my new fave lipglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p/p: cashflow, perky, nice vice (soo happy with these!!)
blush: fashion frenzy
Beauty powder blush: joyous (feels like velvet.. gorgeous colour too!)
doll: monoka


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 13, 2008)

REQUEST from Trollydolly to swatch impassioned vc utterly frivolous and compare them


http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...tickspink2.jpg

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...stickspink.jpg

Impassioned - a blue based bright hot pink, it has no shimmer at all but it has a lil glossy look to it.  Its an amplified creme so it goes on really pigmented with one layer.  You really need to use a lipliner with this because the colour is so bold it can bleed and make you're lips look 'smudged'.

Utterly frivolous - a rosy pink with sheer pink/coral sparkle that reflects nicely in the light.  This is a lustre but it has better staying power than most of my other lustres which is great, for a neutral look you can apply one layer for a nice hint of pink or you could add a few layers to make it more intense and pinker


----------



## nunu (Mar 15, 2008)

FAFI lipstick swatches on nc43
L-R:  flash n dash, fun n sexy, high top, strawbaby, utterly frivlous and not so innocent.






FAFI lipglass swatches and viva glam vi

cult fave, squeeze it, sugar trance, totally it and viva glam vi


----------



## nunu (Mar 24, 2008)

Chapsitick





Viva glam VI





Cult fave


----------



## magi (Mar 25, 2008)

HIGH TOP l/s - top on the left bare lips







NICE VICE Paint Pot - alone on the lid and an NC15-Skin







Compared to other Shades:






with and without flash







ROLLICKIN' compared to other teal products - w/ and w/o flash


----------



## Julzie (Mar 29, 2008)

A bit late .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Hipness Blush*













*Cash Flow Paint Pot*









*Ermine, Monoka, Eriko*


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 6, 2008)

A bit late, but anyway here's my Fafi haul pics. All are taken on the mac/fafi scarf with a Fafi bag in the background (NOT a mac item).

Notes; colours came out well although, Belightful is more glittery IRL and I had a difficult time with the left-side shades of the eye quad with sunlight shining on them, but you get the idea. 

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## mmc5 (Apr 20, 2008)

I loved my Belightful so much that I bought Sassed-Up too, sorry the lighting wasn't too good. 

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## wifey806 (May 21, 2008)

better late than never, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Esp. since it should be in the CCO's now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hipness blush -- my current HG 






same thing! <3 it!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2008)

sugar trance l/g on nc25 skin




sugar trance l/g in tube





belightful iridescent pressed powder on nc25 skin




belightful iridescent pressed powder in compact


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2008)

Rectangle Small Bag
PP Nice Vice
PP Rollickin'
Blush Fashion Frenzy
IPP Sassed Up (closed)
l/g Sugar Trance
l/g Cult Fave
l/g Totally It
l/s Fun 'n' Sexy (closed)
Beauty Powder Blush Shy Beauty

Escada mini summer fragrances 2004-2008


----------



## Moxy (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't remember seeing Utterly frivolous swatch on the lips, anyways here's mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's my contribution.. even if its kinda late! XD


----------

